# Added Carry weapon



## Keatts (Dec 26, 2012)

I can across a great deal on a S&W Sigma 9VE. I read allot of review stating the trigger was way too heavy. I bought it off a friend with a hip holster, 10 round and 2 sixteen mags, I went online and did some research on how to lighten up the trigger. I did the mods and polished up some parts. Well the trigger is still a long pull but I remove least half of the poundage from it. Now it is smoothed and crisp. It still around 4.5 to 5 lbs, started 8 to 10 lbs. Took it out yesterday and shoot least 300 rounds of reloads and never missed fired or jammed, worked prefect.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I have the same model. I polished the sear and related parts and also installed a reduced strength sear spring. The polishing got rid of the "grittiness" and it and the spring reduced the trigger pull by half. Not quite as smooth as my M&P .40 or my RIA 1911 but a lot better than it was and it really helped the accuracy.

:hunter:


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice, looks light weight too.


----------



## Southern Yankee (Nov 23, 2012)

I also have one of these, I've shot it many times since purchasing it in '95. I have never had a jam, or any other problem with it. I'm sure you will be happy, happy, happy with this pistol for years to come. I agree about the trigger, but mine was purchased for self defense/protection only and trigger pull isn't a big concern in those situations.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

I have one of those. What mods did you have to do and what parts did you polish to get the trigger better? Mine shoots really well but that trigger needs alot of help!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

olsonfia said:


> I have one of those. What mods did you have to do and what parts did you polish to get the trigger better? Mine shoots really well but that trigger needs alot of help!


I assume you were addressing me olsonfia. 



 This video will show pretty much what I did to my 9mm, the .40 is the same except for the barrel. Like the video intro said, do this at your own risk, I am not responsible for any damage or accidents. I did not make this video.

:hunter:


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks for the video. I'm gonna have to give that a try. And don't worry i won't b blaming anyone else but myself if something bad were to come of the mods i make.


----------

